# What skill have you learned lately?



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

One of the keys to survival after any sort of collapse or event will be different survival skills. Unless we are immersed in survival education day in and day out, we can't know it all. What is the latest skill you have added to your preparation resume?

Here's a few of mine...

Ham Radio License
Alcohol Distilling
Stock and Grip Checkering

Next up... Welding


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Me, I'm working on learning patience, without much success I might add. :brickwall:

For real though, I'm learning about solar power as a backup power source (eventually hoping to go completely solar) and looking to maybe get a radio license. Herbal medicine is on the list too, hoping my wife will take that on...


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Farrier work


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing real recently. However the past few months I have been gathering materials and tools and intend on learning Blacksmithing. I am down to just a handful of tools I need to get started. Once I take a class or three, I hope to be able to start making my own as needed. If things ever do go downhill, I think this would be a very useful skill.

I have also began researching Aquaponics. Got a long way to go with this skill. But being able to grow some food in my basement year round would be a huge plus. One big thing to go with this is to learn enough solar to be able to run the pump and light needed.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

A big skill I learned recently was helping my neighbor cull her roosters..from killing to processing.not as bad as I thought itd be. Ans the same neighbor taught me how to make amazing bread..


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Of all things I'm reviewing trig at the moment. Hubby asked me to solve a simple trig problem last night and I found myself having to do a quick online refresher to be able to remember the basics . So onto amazon I went and downloaded a free text, will spend the next few weeks working through it. If you don't use it you lose it. I'm forgetting far too much as I get older. I do try to keep the brain working by reviewing as much as possible but there's always stuff I don't get to often enough.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

*What skill have you learned lately?*

The one I'm working on now is pacing myself. I'm finding that my old, beat-up body isn't what it used to be and I need to slow down a bit. I've been doing things like I used to but found it's really painful during or more so, the next morning.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Balls004 said:


> For real though, I'm learning about solar power as a backup power source (eventually hoping to go completely solar) and looking to maybe get a radio license. Herbal medicine is on the list too, hoping my wife will take that on...


I would love to hear how solar works out. I'm looking at wind/solar/generator for power generation long term. I have a well, and need something to generate electricity so I can get water.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

bacpacker said:


> Nothing real recently. However the past few months I have been gathering materials and tools and intend on learning Blacksmithing. I am down to just a handful of tools I need to get started. Once I take a class or three, I hope to be able to start making my own as needed. If things ever do go downhill, I think this would be a very useful skill.
> .


The Tennessee Center for Craft has a summer class for blacksmithing, it's a two week intensive course, if I could get enough time off to do it, I would be right there.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

getting better prepped for repairing and maintaining the Coleman lanterns and stoves ....

collecting all the available repair info & tips .... parts manuals for the various models .... getting some of the specialized tools developed over the decades .... plenty of spares - especially for the parts that are universal across the board ....


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Az, I will check into the class. Not sure how I'll be able to swing two weeks though. I have been Checking into the John C Campbell Folk art school in NC. They have several weekend classes that would fit in pretty well. I've actually had a couple of face to face discussions with one of their instructors at a 1700s reenactment I have went to. Sounds like it would be enough to get me started.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

azbison said:


> I would love to hear how solar works out. I'm looking at wind/solar/generator for power generation long term. I have a well, and need something to generate electricity so I can get water.


I'm not the expert here, but there are quite a few who know what they're talking about here.

Good place to start is this thread by LincTex...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/

There is a whole section for alternative electrical power, but get a big cup of coffee because there is more than you can read in a week.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One of my sons gave me a bow and I have been shooting that alot. Moderate exercise and a valuable skill.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Gardening, even though have been gardening for 40 years, I'm always learning something new and this year as been a learning experience with some nice surprises.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hubby got his HAM license. I've been pretty focused on learning about chickens right now & hope to actually have chickens in less than a month. In the process of planting our first fall garden & planting some things we've never tried to grow. My perennial project & my fruit tree project has been put on the back burner for awhile due to the chickens but I need to start back up the fruit tree project. Planting season is almost here. I've got a stack of books to read someday when life isn't so busy.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> Az, I will check into the class. Not sure how I'll be able to swing two weeks though. I have been Checking into the John C Campbell Folk art school in NC. They have several weekend classes that would fit in pretty well. I've actually had a couple of face to face discussions with one of their instructors at a 1700s reenactment I have went to. Sounds like it would be enough to get me started.


Bacpacker... I know folks associated the Campbell Folk school. Good people!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

azbison said:


> I would love to hear how solar works out. I'm looking at wind/solar/generator for power generation long term. I have a well, and need something to generate electricity so I can get water.


AZ, Need to know how deep your well is and what kind/size pump is on it (or in it) now.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

As always but getting better as I grow older...Patience. I'm learning patience everyday.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

LincTex said:


> AZ, Need to know how deep your well is and what kind/size pump is on it (or in it) now.


The well is 99 feet. The pump is a submersible pump, but I have no idea of the size.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just attended a 2 part "Downed Officer" combat medic training with another advanced course schedule for later in the fall. The training started with the basics like CPR and FBO, then moved on to tending to a gunshot wound, stabbing, etc. and how to apply those same lifesaving techniques on yourself. For over a year now we have mandated that each officer carry a kit in the side pocket of their uniform pants with an airway, tourniquet, celox and seal. Now I have now expanded that to include a downed officer/citizen kit (supplies for 3-4 victims) in each squad car. As well as 3 "drop kits" in our active shooter response bags (which is primarily AR15 magazines, zip cuffs, flash bangs, etc.). We call them drop kits because they do not have time to render aid to a conscious victim, so they simply drop the kit and keep moving. Good training and went well beyond what I have had in the past (in both intensity and depth of practical exercises, some of which were done "under fire").

Another thing I would list as learned skills is gardening. We have always had a very small "garden" consisting numerous large pots on the patio. Now we have a series of raised bed gardens. Lots more work and lots more produce. The wife is the lead gardener with me being her part time day laborer, but we have already learned quite a bit about rabbit eradication, plant placement/depth, flowers that repel bugs, etc., etc.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just finished evo...or....emergency vehicle operations.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

azbison said:


> The well is 99 feet. The pump is a submersible pump, but I have no idea of the size.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/off-grid-well-system-qestions-27051/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/generator-my-well-pump-11979/


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

LincTex said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/off-grid-well-system-qestions-27051/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/generator-my-well-pump-11979/


Great instructive threads, THANK YOU


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Easier to say what I can't do:
Operate a 4X4, backhoe, or maintain either. Probably not brain surgery either.Probably couldn't deliver a baby without help either.
I can: [GET YOUR T.V SNACKS AND COKE NOW!!!]

Maintain and fix MOST military firearms, sometimes even sober!

Minor surgery.bullet holes, stitch you up, pop an eye back in socket, fix a dislocated whatever.

Brew my own [email protected] liquor.

Skin game.

Pretty much make anything from a junk pile.

3*** cook.

Herbal medicines and comfort substances.

Preform a marriage.

explosives..don't ask me EVER.

Silencers/ rocket launchers. see above.

I'm a medium skilled smith and welder, I know my way around a standard machine shop too.

I can sharpen knives, axes, drills etc.I can do more fancy things with the right tools.

I used to be able to hunt and trap, could probably teach it though.

Set up a solid camp.

boobytraps..Never EVER ask me. 

I know my way around a chemistry set for an assortment of things.

Did I say leather?

LOTS of stuff I'd rather people NOT know.

And if all else fails, and I need to know something, you WILL tell me.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Working on identifying and using wild local herbs and plants. Located, identified, dug up root and have chopped in a glass jar, covered in olive oil, the very first of my own meds. Poke root. And, yes, I know exactly how deadly it can be. After it sits for six weeks or so, will be strained and capped. Have been doing extensive reading/research on this one. Dug up a hand sized root growing in my fence. It was only 18 inches high. There is another I've found on our property well over 9 feet high. I would love to know just how huge that root must be. Well, this one small jar should last for many years. As soon as I have beeswax, this will be made into a compound/salve for external use.

Will dig up another small one I've found and make a tincture with alcohol for internal use should the need ever arise.

Again, I know this risks and how it should be "titrated". This is not something I'm aching to try out and won't unless it's a genuine need. And then will proceed very cautiously.

But was very happy to have found it and start the process of making it useable.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

What have I learned today?

A way to collect drinking water with minimal effort!

1. Chemical treatment of stream/pond water.
2. Hand pump and filter stream/pond water.
3. Rain dance.
4. Or just screw these on the corner's of your hanging tarp and go to bed. Granted you will need dew or a rain, but I still think they are slick.

http://hennessyhammock.com/products/hh2o-automagic-water-collector-rainfly-tensioner-system

HH2O AutoMagic Water Collctor & Rainfly Tensioner system.

The HH2O: the next evolution of the idea to tension the fly with rocks or other weights is to clip a funnel onto the two side "O" rings of the rainfly. The narrow end of each funnel is threaded to screw onto a hydration water bag or any size of pop bottle. As the rain water drips off the low corners of the rainfly into the bottle, the weight of the water in the bottle lowers the fly automatically for storm conditions, maintaining tension on the fly and giving you several liters of water ready to go in the morning. . Just another way to make your Hennessy Hammock more useful. Fine-tuning the production of this design has taken a little longer than expected, but we think you'll find it well worth the wait. Patent pending. We suggest that you filter the water if you will be using it for drinking or cooking.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

last winter's resume addition was to take our dnr's trapping class and get a trappers' license. now im scouting for places to quietly trap. (around here the sheeple are numerous and very ill-informed on all topics regarding preparing meats (game). they prefer to tell themselves its morally superior to purchase their protein from the grocer, preferably from another country so as to distance themselves from the actual killing...)


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Wife and I recently made a connection with a local Amish family. We have been purchasing some dairy products from them as well as fertilized chicken eggs. 

From the dairy, we have been making our own butter and recently attempted our first shot at cheese. We do not have a rooster, intentionally for now, in our chicken flock. When the hens go broody, they stop producing. We figured vice fighting mother nature, we'd use it to our advantage and replenish the flock, bringing in additional DNA to the flock to keep it healthy by having the hens hatch one or two eggs when they go broody. 

I have been a woodworker for a lot of years, but always have used power tools. I have been going once or twice a month to learn furniture building using hand tools. It's been a great eye-opener. 

I know Amish communities vary across the country, some being more open to these types of relationships than others. But the point I am making is that these communities are living what we are preparing for, in a sense. We can learn a lot from their lifestyle as well as develop additional trusted resource relationships before there is a real need.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Mase92 said:


> As always but getting better as I grow older...Patience. I'm learning patience everyday.


Patience is not always the easiest to learn, I'll be 73 pretty soon, and I'm still working on that. It doesn't help when Murphy's Law is in the mix, but for the most part, I've learned to deal with Murphy by figuring it can be in the works, frequently.


----------

